# Box Joint Jig from "ShopNotes" Magazine



## old rebel (Oct 28, 2004)

I recently built the box joint jig shown in ShopNotes Magazine Issue #8 and could never get it to work exactly right as designed.

The problem was with the angle bracket "adjustable key". Since it is made from soft steel mending plates and one end is floating unsupported, lateral pressure from the router bit forces the wood against it and pushes it out of alignment. No matter how I tried, I could not get a consistent fiting joint with it. I finally gave up and modified it to use a piece of 1/4" steel for the alignment pin. It is no longer adjustable, but it cuts nicely fitting 1/4" box joints now. I suppose if you wanted to use it on a table saw it might work OK as originally designed, but hey, I wanted it to work with the router table.

Has anyone else tried this jig or is there a better design out there somewhere?

Thanks,

old rebel


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

*Box joint jig*

Check with Oak Park Enterprises. They have jigs. Because of price constraints, I make my own jigs.






http://www.oak-park.com/host_page.htm


----------



## old rebel (Oct 28, 2004)

I like to build my own also g-man ........

I guess I should have asked, "Has anyone out there BUILT a better jig than this one?"


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know what the jig looks like but since you have spent time making it maybe if someone could post a picture "we" might be able to suggest a fix. Or maybe someone has already thought up one??????

Ed


----------



## old rebel (Oct 28, 2004)

reible said:


> I don't know what the jig looks like but since you have spent time making it maybe if someone could post a picture "we" might be able to suggest a fix. Or maybe someone has already thought up one??????
> 
> Ed


Well I uploaded a couple of pictures as file attachments, but I don't see them. Could someone help me with that?

Thanks


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Sure, the easy way is to use the Go Advanced button on the reply. Then attach them using the Manage Attachment button. When it comes up browse to the location of the pictures (they take bmp, jpg etc.) and when you have them appearing in the files to upload: hit the Upload button. You may need to reduce the size of the files to meet the requirements (97.7 KB). It takes a few seconds to upload (more on slower links) then they should be with the message when you hit Submit Reply. If you don't know how to resize them let me know I'll give you a my email address so you can send them and I will resize them and post them for you.

Ed


----------



## old rebel (Oct 28, 2004)

OK, I'm trying again.

Thanks


----------



## old rebel (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's a link to what it looks like when built to spec. http://store.yahoo.com/plansnow/boxjoint.html 

Thanks again


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

OK, now let me ask now you clamp the pieces to the jig? The only thing I can see that might be an issue is that the wood being cut will have to be clamped to be held in place you can not use the angle bracket to hold the wood in place. The bar stock you now have could be changed to wood or plastic the heavy metal should not be needed.

The jig I use on my table saw is not adjustable it is how ever very simple to make and you can make one for 1/4" and another for 3/8" and if you want one for 7/16". If you want detail let me know I will do a step by step for you (in a few days).

Ed


----------



## old rebel (Oct 28, 2004)

reible said:


> OK, now let me ask now you clamp the pieces to the jig? The only thing I can see that might be an issue is that the wood being cut will have to be clamped to be held in place you can not use the angle bracket to hold the wood in place. The bar stock you now have could be changed to wood or plastic the heavy metal should not be needed.
> 
> The jig I use on my table saw is not adjustable it is how ever very simple to make and you can make one for 1/4" and another for 3/8" and if you want one for 7/16". If you want detail let me know I will do a step by step for you (in a few days).
> 
> Ed


The stock to be cut is simply held by hand on the guide pin and fence. See the picture of this at http://store.yahoo.com/plansnow/boxjoint.html . The jigs I used before building this one were of the "fixed" pin type probably similar to the ones you describe. I still use them if I want a different size box joint, but this one looked really neat with all it's fancy micro adjustments and I thought it might be more versatile. Mostly I use the 1/4" box joint for about every thing i need to do.   

Thanks again


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

old rebel said:


> The stock to be cut is simply held by hand on the guide pin and fence. See the picture of this at http://store.yahoo.com/plansnow/boxjoint.html . The jigs I used before building this one were of the "fixed" pin type probably similar to the ones you describe. I still use them if I want a different size box joint, but this one looked really neat with all it's fancy micro adjustments and I thought it might be more versatile. Mostly I use the 1/4" box joint for about every thing i need to do.
> 
> Thanks again


 On a table saw the parts can be handheld as shown but with a router the bit will try and move the part and as you have said it bends the metal. For router use you will have to clamp it and maybe add some sandpaper to the jig to help hold the wood in place. That will slow down the process but if you get a quick acting clamp it might not be to bad. The closer you clamp to the cutter the better.

I have a miter gauge that has the same general features of the jig but I still use the hand made ones....

I hope this helped.

Ed


----------



## john_29 (Mar 27, 2008)

*finger joints*

Question;;Were interested in engineered wooden beams.Do you have a tool
or jig to use on our router or wood shaper to join (end to end) 1x6
lumber?Also,we'd like the same for side by side lumber.

Godbless,
John Higgins
Camiguin,Philippines


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

End of the boards would be the one below

Finger Joint Router Bit
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_box_finger_joint.html#finger_joint_anchor
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Shaper-Cutter-Finger-Joint-3-4-Bore/C2124

T & G bits on this page should do the job for the side by side

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_tongue_groove.html
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Shaper-Cutter-1-4-Tongue-Groove-Set-1-2-Bore/C2310
http://www.grizzly.com/products/C2028
http://www.grizzly.com/products/C2029


===========


john_29 said:


> Question;;Were interested in engineered wooden beams.Do you have a tool
> or jig to use on our router or wood shaper to join (end to end) 1x6
> lumber?Also,we'd like the same for side by side lumber.
> 
> ...


----------

